# DOSING HELP: Gibberellic Acid & 6-Benzylaminopurine



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with gibberellic acid and 6-Benzylaminopurine? I was able to get my hands on some but have not a single clue as to what concentration I should dose them at. I have 1 gram of each of the following:

*Gibberellic acid* (99%): C19H22O6, F.W. 346.38
*6-Benzylaminopurine* (99%): C12H11N5, F.W. 225.25

Any help is very much appreciative. [smilie=w:

---

[b]SOME BACKGROUND READING[/b]

The three classes of plant hormones that are of interest to me are the auxin, cytokinins, and gibberellins; because they directly affect root and vegetative growth. For the sake of simplicity, I excluded the auxin class because they have the potential to inhibit growth if dosed incorrectly (relative concentration issues). I am much too inexperienced to be bothered with ratios at this time...especially at the low concentrations involved.

The gibberellins "promote seed and bud germination, stem elongation, and leaf growth; affect root growth and differentiation." The cytokinins "affect root growth and differentiation; stimulate cell division and growth; delay senescence." I suspect that one or both of these hormones are included in some of ADA's fertilizers, especially the one formulated for recently pruned plants.

After a bit of research on Google, gibberellins and cytokinins can be obtained from gibberellic acid & 6-Benzylaminopurine respectively. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any study in which they were used on aquatic plants; so that I may use the study's recipe as a reference point for my dosage. Therefore, I am hoping that there are some of you more fluent in the field can help me calculate an application rate. Please!









---
Referenced from _"Plant Responses to Internal and External Signals"_ (pp 808-13) of Campbell, Neil A. and Jane B. Reece. *Biology*, 6th ed. San Francisco: Benjamin Cummings, 2002.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

What would be the point in using it in a planted tank?
I know it's used to help propagate expensive garden plants faster but most of our tank plants are such fast growing weeds I see no point in dumping a known cancer causing chemical into the mix.

A much safer route would be willow water. All willows contain rooting hormones that cause plants to increase or root better. I use it on a lot of garden plants. Just cut yourself some willow branches and put them in a bucket of water. Soon they will start rooting and the water can be used to root and treat other plants.

This should give you a clue on it's use
http://www.woodrow.org/teachers/biology/institutes/1998/seed_germin/


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

A commercial prep using these is marketed under the name BAP. A paste is what is most often used on the crown nodes of daylily and hosta. I think I remember it being used at the 100ppm rate for most school experiments.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I've used these hormones as part of micropropagation but never in the aquarium itself. Can't offer you any dosing advice.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Azoo sells Gibberellins and other plant hormones for the planted aquarium. Might want to check their site for more info. (I find it a bit hard to navigate, but it does have a forum.)


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see what these do to aquatic plants. My ex and I had a vast assortment of plumerias in Houston (the plants the make leis from, for those who aren't in Hawaii) and we used gibberellic acid to stimulate color mutations as part of a project trying to develop new strains.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike Kane and I talked awhile about it when I was at UF. It's a one time effect to get flower and fruit production, doesn't help otherwise.
I tried a few types of commerical Gibs, aux, cytos.
They did not do anything for the submersed plants.
They did seem to encourage Crypt emergent flowering.

You can buy "Super Thrive" and add that, lots cheaper and more of what you want.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had an idea mentioned in an earlier post that the cytokinins would be useful in preserving plants during shipping.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

It would be interesting to try ADA's Green Gain after pruning. Perhaps some of the hormones make into the plant through the cut end. Maybe Amano knows something the rest of us don't!?


----------



## cronica 420 (Apr 30, 2021)

cS said:


> Does anyone have any experience with gibberellic acid and 6-Benzylaminopurine? I was able to get my hands on some but have not a single clue as to what concentration I should dose them at. I have 1 gram of each of the following:
> 
> *Gibberellic acid* (99%): C19H22O6, F.W. 346.38
> *6-Benzylaminopurine* (99%): C12H11N5, F.W. 225.25
> ...


I wouldn't use the two together gibberiac acid promotes stretch and elongation where benzylaminopurine creates tighter nodes and shorter stems with more branching as for gibberellic acid a little goes a long long way it will actually cause plant to stretch out so much that it will be like a vine so its best used in very small concentration ie 5 to 10 ppm for vegative state


cS said:


> Does anyone have any experience with gibberellic acid and 6-Benzylaminopurine? I was able to get my hands on some but have not a single clue as to what concentration I should dose them at. I have 1 gram of each of the following:
> 
> *Gibberellic acid* (99%): C19H22O6, F.W. 346.38
> *6-Benzylaminopurine* (99%): C12H11N5, F.W. 225.25
> ...


domt use the two together they will cause some serious issues they are almost opposites gibberellic acid causes stretching of the plant and stem elongation it will actual make your plant stretch south that it will.lpok.lole a vine not a good thing so when used in vegative state of a plamts life you should only use very small amount 5ppm it does have other uses with amt growth like 100 ppm can cause a female plant to revert to male when its starting its flowering phase also can promote bigger fruits when used in flowering stage 
as for benzylaminopurine it tends to shorten Internodal length and create more auxiliary branching also in flower it can harden flowers sets and increase the richness of the fruit the amount for benzylaminopurine aka 6bap are as follows in veg for branching and shorter internodes 1000ppm in flower for flower hardening 100ppm at week four of flower exactly also another thing to keep in mind is benzylaminopurine needs to be dissolved in lye as its not water soluable.mix a small amount of lux with water then add the benzylaminopurine and stir until dissolved then add that to a litre of water allways add it to water and not water to it as it will precipitate. gibberellic acid in its purest form needs polysobrate 20 or isopropyl to dissolve aswell


----------

